# kleiner glänzender Splitter ZU großer glänzender Splitter?



## Martok (28. Oktober 2010)

Moin.


ich habe auf der bank ganz viele 
*"kleiner glänzender Splitter " *rumliegen.


gibt es ein möglichkeit diese zu "_*großer glänzender Splitter" *_umzubauen?


gruss martok


----------



## Cassiopheia (1. November 2010)

nein


----------



## Mr_Zet (22. November 2010)

Doch gibt es, wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22565 ist das Rezept dazu, zu kaufen bei verschiedenen Händlern.


----------



## Kenaga (22. November 2010)

Mr_Zet schrieb:


> Doch gibt es, wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22565 ist das Rezept dazu, zu kaufen bei verschiedenen Händlern.



Das was du gepostet hast ist das Rezept für die PRISMAsplitter

Er möchte aber wissen ob es das gleiche für die glänzenden aus Classic gibt.

->Antwort: Mir ist das nicht bekannt, also eher nein :-/

Trotzdem einen schönen Tag dir!
MfG Kenaga.


----------

